# Injecting input events

## VoidMage

Recently, I've been searching for a way of simulating horizontal scroll on a mouse with only one wheel by using the wheel combined with holding a keyboard key. Best I could come up with was taking mouseemu 0.15, going through its debian patches, applying only those that made sense, then modifying it a bit to have an option for such event.

It even worked.

But I've been wondering...

Is there a more clean and efficient way to do it ?

Before you ask - I'm on x86, regardless of the program being originally written for ppc.

----------

## roarinelk

Didn't try it, but this may be what you're looking for.

http://thiemonge.org/getting-started-with-uinput

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:  that mouseemu thing uses uinput.

----------

## roarinelk

what's stopping you from rewriting uinput  to your definition of "efficient" ?

----------

## VoidMage

I was asking either for a tool more convenient to use (as the code block that does what I want, while mostly a copy-paste was still added by me and isn't really flexible) or if there's something better fitting than uinput for use in this context.

----------

